# When To Replace Router Brushes



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

How do you when to replace a router's brushes? The reason I ask is I can see some sparking inside the upper part of my router. I mostly use it in a table and can't see the motor during operation but recently I have been using it out of the table and noticed the sparks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim,

I have seen some comments that indicate that the odd sparking is not a problem.

When the brushes are worn, I believe, you will get erratic behavior from the router.

So far, through limited use, I have not had to replace the brushes in any of my routers.

When I installed the MuscleChuck on my Triton TRA001, I removed the brushes while removing the old collet.

I had this router for some years and the brushes were hardly worn.

Others may have varied results...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Like James says, alittle sparking is normal. If the router is running okay I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank You. My router is running fine so I'll just keep on routing.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If you can get to them reasonably easy. Look to see if they are getting too short. I would say that 3/16 - 1/4" is the minimum for routers. Change them when they get this short or shorter. If you don't change them several things can happen.

1. The spring tension behind them gets less as they wear, causing more arcing at the commutator. 

2. The spring can come into contact with the armature and will likely burn out both.

3. A very short brush in it's slide is easily twwisted out of the slide by the rotating armature. This will break the brush, the slide, and likely the armature.

Charley


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

It would not hurt to change the router brushes after a few years of good use and consider it router maintenance. An inexpensive way to keep your router in top working condition just like any other tool or anything else we own.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Router Brushes*

I have a DeWalt router, DW618. Manual says to have brushes replaced by a repair shop. Can I do this myself or are special tools or know-how required? Also, will I be able to obtain the correct brushes? I needed brushes for my miter saw and had a hard time finding a source.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> I have a DeWalt router, DW618. Manual says to have brushes replaced by a repair shop. Can I do this myself or are special tools or know-how required? Also, will I be able to obtain the correct brushes? I needed brushes for my miter saw and had a hard time finding a source.


I've replaced brushes, armatures and switches on tools in the past and it is not difficult. They way I view it is the work done in repair shops is done by people with a bit of knowledge and any of us are capable of learning the same stuff.
the Dewalt repair center will most likely sell you the brushes.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Brushes for tools that you can't buy from the tool manufacturer or ereplacements.com might be found in a local better hardware store. They carry assorted sizes of common brushes. If they don't have the exact size, one is likely close and you can file or grind it to fit. Brushes are pressed carbon and they cut/grind easily, although a bit messy. Buy the right ones if you can, but consider this as a second possible source.

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> It would not hurt to change the router brushes after a few years of good use and consider it router maintenance. An inexpensive way to keep your router in top working condition just like any other tool or anything else we own.



Good point, Greg.

(especially for my Makita 3600BR, which I believe is fairly old....)


----------

